# Ho do I connect 200 LEDs ????



## ironfreak (Aug 19, 2009)

Im building a temple for upcoming festival... Want to cover it with white LEDs from all sides... I just have questions... How do I connect the LEDs ? I mean how to make connections ? SO that when switch is put ON, all will glow at a time... And of course I will require adapter.. how much volts ? and which other components I will require ?

Im bad at electricals. So please help..


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dude y r u gettin into so much trouble??

These days Chinese LED garlands are available everywhere at extremely cheap costs.
You can choose according to the number of LEDs connected in a single garland.

They'll be neatly connected than what you will yourself connect and they come with different glowing patterns!


----------



## popularbhaskar (Aug 23, 2009)

Exactly.. And infact the cost of them will be cheaper than buying the LED's individually.. add the cost of cables and stuff to that..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 23, 2009)

I like to see people take an interest in electronics and try to help where I can. But this is not a simple case like connecting several 12-volt bulbs to a 12V car battery. It involves understanding series and parallel circuits and current control.

If the project involved only a few LEDs, it may be possible to give some instructions to make it successful. But while it is possible to run 200 LEDs from, say, a 9-volt adaptor, it's not very practical.

A more practical approach would be to string about 60 LEDs in series with a current limiting device, connect three such strings in parallel and run the whole thing from a 230V AC mains. This will require proper insulation and safety techniques.

So, while the basic principle is quite simple, it is not suitable for someone without some background knowledge of electricity and electronics.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 24, 2009)

*www.instructables.com/id/LED-Replacement-Fluorescent-Tube/

*www.instructables.com/id/Low-Profile-LED-Shelf-Lighting/

Instructables has a bunch of other circuits as well. Just look through.


----------



## ironfreak (Sep 5, 2009)

Well thanks guys... I know its stupid to reply on this forgotten thread now. But I purchased chinese made garland of 150 white LEDs....

@shaunak: thanks for those links...


----------

